# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Kegiatan KOI's >  Buk Ber Koi's 2012.

## abiserpong

Bertempat di Restoran Cazasuki, Jl. Mahakam - Jaksel.


Dug Dug Dug .........






Om Anggit S. ( SekJen Koi's ) menyampaikan beberapa agenda diantaranya : resume Koi's Festival 6th kemaren, program Koishi yang sedang berjalan, wacana Ketua Koi's Festival mendatang ..........








Selamat bertugas om Ferry Tapos ........ wacana sebagai ketua team  verifikasi kolam peserta Program Koishi.  :: 


Selamat juga buat om Slamet K. ........ wacana sebagai Ketua Koi's Festival mendatang.  :Thumb: 
Mantab mau langsung " Studi Banding " ke Jepang euy.  :Hail:

----------


## h3ln1k

congratz om slamet  :Thumb:  kayaknya jadi datengin spg jav idol neh  ::

----------


## Tjendra

mantap...siap dukung...mari kita bikin ramai...lebih ramai...lebih kompak...lebih syur...lebih cantik...lebih selebih lebihnya... :First:

----------


## Tjendra

Om S, Selamet yah, dengan Om S acara kontes atau show pasti akan jadi lebih "TOP" dan "POP".  :Clap2:

----------


## Tjendra

Selamat Om F, Ayo semangat kita tunggu hasil "Koishi Award" nya, lanjut... :Biggrin:

----------


## Pauran

Sayang kita-2 bukan termasuk tamu undangan ? :Cry:

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Sayang kita-2 bukan termasuk tamu undangan ?


Aku undang mas pauran dan om dani ke lt 7 ya.. Hahahaha

----------


## abiserpong

> Sayang kita-2 bukan termasuk tamu undangan ?


Hi om Pauran ....
Maaf undangan rupanya tidak terkirim oleh admin dikarenakan belum termasuk dalam list nama pembubaran Koi's Festival yang lalu. 
Sekarang sudah langsung dikoreksi admin, namanya sudah tercantum di Kepanitiaan dan sangat ditunggu partisipasinya .......  :Becky: 
Salam.

----------


## Tjendra

So, @Om Pauran jangan khawatir, jangan kecil hati, jangan sedih, tetap semangat karena Koi's sangat friendly & welcome, kalau gitoe kita bakalan diundang lagi untuk perencanaan persiapan acara yang akan datang...agenda 2012 akhir atau 2013 awal...jadi siap2 untuk agenda yang akan datang... :Grouphug: 

Salam,

----------

